# CAHSR: Construction bids received,visitors from China,legal battle



## beautifulplanet (Nov 2, 2014)

Some recent news about California's high-speed rail project, among other things, the High-Speed Rail Authority says three joint construction ventures submitted sealed bids by Thursday's deadline:

3 firms bid on second phase of high-speed rail

October 30, 2014

By Associated Press

http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/10/30/4278818/3-firms-bid-on-second-phase-of.html

China rail reps visit California

October 31, 2014

By Bian Jibu and Lian Zi

http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/us/2014-10/31/content_18838612.htm

State rail agency seeks to avoid bullet-train injunction battles

October 29, 2014

By Tim Sheehan

http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/10/29/4205579/state-rail-agency-seeks-to-avoid.html

Kings high-speed rail opponents: ‘It’s far from over’

November 1, 2014

By Seth Nidever

http://hanfordsentinel.com/news/local/kings-high-speed-rail-opponents-it-s-far-from-over/article_fde8fefe-e9c7-550c-b392-7d9882668b04.html


----------

